# Chapman Self-introductory Video — can I be experimental?



## laoyang (Nov 20, 2020)

I googled online and saw that many videos are so nicely shot and produced just like a live-action short film. So I'm wondering if it is going to negatively impact my application if I did something more experimental — like a collage film with both past footage and animation collage, which is more like an essay film than a coherent story.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2021)

We're interviewing Chapman admissions soon if you have any questions:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

